# My new Franck Muller - is it fake??



## yongfook (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm brand new to this forum. Looks like a great community 

I recently bought a Franck Muller Casablanca, 2nd hand. I'm a bit paranoid that I might have bought a _very_ good replica... (it certainly was not priced that way though!). The reason is it makes an awful rattle if I lightly shake or tap it. It almost sounds "cheap" inside. But it could just be that part of the movement is loose, like the rotor* and I just need to get it repaired.

Anyway the best way to be sure is to open it up right?... I've attached two pics - it looks genuine to me but I admit I haven't really seen that many insides of a Franck Muller! (yeah this is the first time...)

What do you think?

I didn't take any pics of the face, since it's so simple and featureless I think it would be harder to distinguish from a replica... looking at the movement it should be easy to tell with a trained eye.

If anyone can put my mind at rest and tell me the good/bad news, I'd really appreciate it!

Lesson learned: next time I buy a luxury watch, when the guy isn't looking in the shop I'll shake the damn thing to test it!

:thanks:thanks:thanks

*FYI it's not the rotor sliding that's making the noise. It's a sound of something jiggling laterally. Like the rotor itself is loose.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey,

Welcome to the forum. I was expecting someone who really knew these watches to chime in, but, as that hasn't happened yet, I'll offer an opinion.

As far as I can tell from the photos, the movement looks right for this model, and the patterned graining on the internal movement casing indicates a higher-quality finish than most fakes would have, but the rotor shape and movement are frequently copied, all the way down to the engraving. From the photos, it could, indeed, be a high-end fake. Franck Muller uses bog-standard ETA movements for many watches, after all, so it isn't really an expensive proposition for a faker to use the same (unmodified) movement. Still, my guess is that it's real if you bought from a trusted source. 

I hope there is someone who actually knows this watch well and can confirm or deny, but, failing that, the only real way is to take it into an authorized dealer and ask them. At least you have the excuse of the clunky sound.


----------



## yongfook (Apr 5, 2010)

Barnaby > thanks for your help!

Regarding the trusted source - the shop I bought it from is in fact a member of the AACD, so that's some comfort: http://www.aacd.gr.jp/pc/

Also I did some googling and you're right - the replicas don't have the same "swirly" grain pattern around the movement. They also tend to have some extra screws holding the movement housing to the case, which mine doesn't have.

I will be going to an AD this weekend to check. One, to see if this thing is real or not, and Two, to see if they can fix the damned rattle! (or maybe to find out that all FM Casablancas exhibit this rattle...?)

Cheers!

p.s. I'm in Tokyo too - nice weather today!


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

It's great weather, isn't it? I'm thinking of taking the train down to Kichijoji and wandering in the park there (not much of a ride, as I am in Suginami-ku). I'm guessing that there will still be some nice Sakura viewing to be done.

Let us know how the watch turns out. I'm guessing now that it's more likely to be real and just in need of a minor service. Actually, when I got into watches a bit more seriously, I always sort of hoped that FM was using an original tonneau-shaped movement in the Casablanca - maybe with some sort of clever microrotor - but secretly suspected that it was exactly what you showed us...a standard ETA in a large casing (albeit with a platinum rotor). 

Sigh.


----------



## yongfook (Apr 5, 2010)

Updated with a pic of the face for good measure.

(sorry about the reflections)


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks nice. You obviously have good taste!


----------



## yongfook (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks 

I have a *tiny* tinge of regret as it was between this and a Panerai Radiomir. Honestly speaking I think the Panerai would be easier to coordinate with everyday outfits - the FM is a bit too dressy for when I'm just wearing a t-shirt!

But I was magnetically drawn to the FM - I just love the design.

(but now I have to start saving for the Panerai... hehe)


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't know anything about your FM, but I thought I would mention that my vintage DateJust rattles when I shake it in a way similar to what you describe. I'm 100% positive mine is genuine (inherited in from my dad, plus I've had it opened to check the gaskets) and strongly suspect I have a wobbly rotor. The rotor is working fine and keeping the watch nicely wound, but something in there must be worn.

And yes, I know it needs to go off for a service, but I'm having trouble parting with it long enough. :-(

Jeannie


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

go to your local watch store or service, ask them.


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

I just came into possession of a Franck muller and was wondering if I could get feedback on its legitimacy


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Where did you get it?


Maxxr64594 said:


> I just came into possession of a Franck muller and was wondering if I could get feedback on its legitimacy
> View attachment 6583130
> View attachment 6583130
> View attachment 6583154
> ...


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

eBay


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

This was the post for it on ebay

I got this watch in a auction of large lot of watches and have no information on from where it came or who it came from. It is a Automatic works great. There is a small crack in the crystal shown in photos. I could not get to back of watch open because one of the screws is striped. I did get it open enough to see that the automatic watch in side is marked ST. China Seven (7) Jewels. The watch second hand moves smoothly. The watch weight is 90.7 Grams


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

And the price?


Maxxr64594 said:


> This was the post for it on ebay
> 
> I got this watch in a auction of large lot of watches and have no information on from where it came or who it came from. It is a Automatic works great. There is a small crack in the crystal shown in photos. I could not get to back of watch open because one of the screws is striped. I did get it open enough to see that the automatic watch in side is marked ST. China Seven (7) Jewels. The watch second hand moves smoothly. The watch weight is 90.7 Grams


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

450


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Then it would be safe to say, it's a fake. Look at it this way, you didn't get burned too bad. A lesson well learned.


Maxxr64594 said:


> 450


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen a model that looks like this. Is your only
nption of it being a fake due to it being bought at a low price? Or is there an indicator you see on the watch itself


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems to be in the 'fake range'.


Maxxr64594 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a model that looks like this. Is your only
> nption of it being a fake due to it being bought at a low price? Or is there an indicator you see on the watch itself


----------



## Reinermaxx (Jan 7, 2016)

Are there any features on the watch that indicate it's fake other than the price? The dual, hands, numerals?


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

That is a bad fake I'm sorry to say


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Maxxr64594 said:


> Are there any features on the watch that indicate it's fake other than the price? The dual, hands, numerals?


The case, hands, and dial look like cheap POSs. And the crystal is cracked.


----------

